# NonSequiturs: The Game That Makes Absolutely No Sense At All



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's pretty simple. Post a completely illogical conclusion of result of the post above you. For example, "dogs drink toilet water/therefore Chris Cooper is 53"

So I'll start.

Roses are red...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

and Trix are for kids


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

but I can't find my keys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have mute headphones on


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

So I'll buy some milk.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Because the sky is blue


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

but not for me who who made who


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

the door is ajar


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

And my pants are on fire!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks like rain 

---love the new pic Franklin ---


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

yet my horse has a mane


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

like Abel without Cain


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and I am eating a burrito


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yet cars go round


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Speedy Gonzalez wins Olympic 100m.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

because it didn't rain last Tuesday


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Just another manic Monday


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

and we all fall down


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

I will have my cake and eat it too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

like Candy Land


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The nearest galaxy is made of chocolate.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

therefore Milky Ways are good.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

binh_nuoc said:


> therefore Milky Ways are good.


Gosh darnit, that actually makes sense! lol


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

the cookie will not crumble, it is genetically modified to prevent crumbling


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

therefore the chicken will not fly


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

so the chicken crossed the road instead and people started asking why?


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

like they asked when Dennis Miller was on a date with the queen of Switzerland during the War of 1812


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not into smoking cigarettes while drinking YooHoos and watching bobsledding.


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

my dogs like cheese and meat.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

therefore they enjoy classic tunes of the eighties


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

but frogs eat flies


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

and the sun rises with the yeast on Thursdays


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like pretty Christmas lights.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and then the phone rang


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

and it was hungry


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

so I made a snowman and named him Edward


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to put my lights up.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and the snow keeps falling


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I have nuts. Peanuts.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

but they only speak Russian. I don't speak Russian!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

It smells like brownies in here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The can of soda sits patiently on the counter.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and you came back on Friday


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

to see if the penquins were home


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

But you ate all of the apple pie


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

causing my wardrobe to malfunction


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

And then I fell off the sofa


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

And so did all the popcorn


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

which ate all your amps are tasty


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

then the clown sailed to Guatemala


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

which totally confused all the passing piranhas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

But the sandcastle got washed up by the shore


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

which turned jupiter into a giant marshmallowy kingdom


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

but found it in its inside-left jacket pocket


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the good ship Lollipop


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Then a storm came


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

And washed the spider away


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

while I went to Philawareapraguacago


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

and washed hands, hands without fingers


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

of hairplugs forever


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Happiness is an oreo milkshake


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

because milkshakes can make you fat

(i have no idea if i'm playing this game right or not :stu :stu :stu :wtf )


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

The game has no rules


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

and those are the rules!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

First rule of NonSequitaurs: We ALWAYS make sense


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

And the second rule of NonSequitaurs is: We are all allergic to rice


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

MissPhitMSD said:


> The game has no rules





roswell said:


> and those are the rules!


and therefore the little lamb slept well knowing that no game can possibly have no rules whatsoever


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

As a result, the lamb died.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

but pikapikachuchuchu giglypuff


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

lost the battle.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

62 years ago


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Japan had a picnic with the Moon


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

and it was a rather blunt instrument at that


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I find a piece of paper in time?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Wrap it up into a rhyme?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Act like a mime?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Rise above the grime?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Spray the house with Febreze containing the essence of the fresh scent of pine?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The end, the end, and puppies full of rainbows


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

and the people's stomachs were filled with faith.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

On a completely unrelated topic, the turkey community is mourning a massive loss this holiday season.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

yet Shinto priests are enjoying their time off.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Because Jaw Breakers are on Sale!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yet two plu two is four


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

because pee wee herman is so so weird


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

it's the fault of those wupboards that live in the cupboards.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am about to fall asleep in mid post! :yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Quick! Hide the frying pans!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Cover up your conscience with false eyes and hands.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

and don't forget to buy milk!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

tasty tasty earwax!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am tired and I shouldn't be - I still need to run tonight.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Therefore I will bake a pound cake.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

but not before I buy some batteries


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

but not the finale!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

because atmega128


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

forgot to clear his plate!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I died...so many years ago...


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Butter Toast!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dodging the drops on rainy afternoon


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yep


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

so several years later... the remorseful people discovered the joy of using chocolate syrup on french fries. All was well.


----------



## Halfie (Dec 29, 2007)

Thus proving that there really is a war on Christmas.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I like smelly feet in the daytime, and watering plants in the nighttime.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

and then if the Reynolds number is above 2000 the flow is turbulent and Lent is in 20 days


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

and they don't float, so they must be fake


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

FreeSoul: Chocolate syrup on french fries sounds kind of good to me 

But the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

"Your the fog that keeps me clear"


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is snails on the Autobahn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and you caught a taxi to the airport first thing Monday morning


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

but the ball will still fall


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

since there are grapes in the coffee


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

and a shiver ran down my spine


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

in the grave I lay


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

while the zombie finally showed some intelligence by using the fire extinguisher to douse the flames.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

No shoes, No shirt, No Service!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

you've spotted somebody you've pinged him


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

and the Lord hath spoken: "Ye shall be shall ye be a shellfish!"

and the people were overjoyed at the truth revealed to them.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i like this game


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

and the attorney knew she was lying right then. But how could he prove it?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

up down left right north south west east


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

gesundheit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antibiotics should help me feel better.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

when the bongos refuse to bong anymore!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can walk upright.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Because banana's are yellow and pear's are green!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thus the car skid into the hallway barely making it into the top 7.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

With all this nonsense going on, the world suddenly made sense.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

E=mc²


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

sigma = My/I


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

May lemons and squirrels finally make peace in their holy war.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eat a burrito!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Played The Game recently?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think so, but I had to draw the line at fluffernutter.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

My nose runs faster than you!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, but my nose speaks in turtle language.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

A tortoise stole the jalapeño jelly my grandmother sends us every year that we never eat.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Time to break our shotguns.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

but not our tennis rackets


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

In a small town in Missouri, a child was born. A very special child with a keen sense of local news.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Since when!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

In the same way that one takes pictures of rotating utensils.


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

One eats aspargus tentatively, as if it were flame.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bigfoot made a bike out of Macaroni.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

After the blues have stopped, the reds will flow; green is just a concept.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sunny today, snowy tomorrow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The sun is shaped like an E on tuesday.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

But it stays brown on breadstick!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

And gleaks mustard out of it's tongue


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I like big butts and I cannot lie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so hungry .


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Hunger is a man in long johns who won't take off his panties.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Unless he see's a box filled with toy army men.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

or rips a carrot out of his shoulder socket and rides it to the next universe with a vacancy


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

these are all examples of how you can escape from quick sand


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

these are all good examples or you could just press the A button.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

but dont be fooled into thinking that bigger is better


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

purple is always better


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

the bletter the wetter!


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

The wetter the pepper!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

And he scores!!!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Fiddling with the sheet in one hand, telescope in the other.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Let the slinky finish the work.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a waffle for ya *gives waffle*


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I known what that waffle did last summer....


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

it spoke clearly and concisley (very suspicious behaviour)


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

selling extra large bibs to babies who were TOO SMALL TO WEAR THEM!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Now I'm thirsty.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

because I think you need a burrito.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where is that piece of paper?


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

I like big butts.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

pa ra pa pa pa I'm loving it


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Now who told you it was a good idea to put a socket wrench down the toilet?
Well!?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought I was making smores.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

what in the name of god


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was exhausted after chasing that car for 2 miles.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

So I took the bus to follow it


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

but but butttttt


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

but I love cookies!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

cookies was of course a fine animal with excellent breeding


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

born in the 50's. It is mostly famous for...


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The End


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

....has just begun, the end of shoelaces, velcro will prevail.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

annoying the classicists no end


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

What?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

when?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

12.5 light years in the future, 5 eons in the past.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

and 30 mins in the air


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Good, good..all good.
But, as i was saying before i was so RUDELY INTERUPTED...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

rim rhim rom tim!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Says you!!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Naturally, I'll say it's the wine.

Mmmmmm, it does go well with the chicken. Delicious again, Peter.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Look over there, it's floating!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just washed my hands with foaming antibacterial soap.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the greasy industrial soap with sand in it...it smells like soap and gasoline...it's a MANLY soap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol @ Manly soap...Gasoline...hahahahahahaha


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hehe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you know the Flinstones once had a Ska band called "Teh calais Toe, the nails will grow"???


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

No, but I bet I know who's gonna win that thumb war.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Who?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are no leaves on my trees .


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Did the leaves... _leave_... the trees??

BAHAHAHAHAHAAA!! :haha


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The guy in the pink tights, that's who.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

you're all under arrest!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5 o, Run!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

freeze MF!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not made of liquid sir!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Actually you are made of a considerable amount of liquid!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

H2O FO SHO!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ojala que lleva cafe
:hyper


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

DON'T DRINK THAT COFFEE!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> DON'T DRINK THAT COFFEE!!!


LOL Ackbarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I get no reading, are you sure??


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

DEFINITION BY SYNONYM


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Green and blue polka dots with a turquoise background :lol.

Post #21,600!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

21,600 is a fine number


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

$725,000,000. That's about how much money it will take to build an 18 meter tall robot of destruction.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hey i'm a guy, is that normal?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

that's normal yo!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh Fo Sho, it's totally normal, unless you're telling somebody who speaks another language and the definition of guy might be something else.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

In Wyung Mango, "guy" translates as "not guy", so you're literally saying the exact opposite of what you intended to say. So you should address females as "guy", and men as "not guy" (which would translate to "not not guy").


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

my brain just exploded


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Rose petal feet!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

nudge nudge


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

_nude_ nudge

=[]


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

wink wink


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lalalala


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

psst!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Move faster!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No the faster, the faster the destruction!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Super Mario must live stressfull life


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

He does, saving peach everyday just so bowser can get her again first thing in the morning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> Super Mario must live stressfull life


PacMan has an eating disorder.....BINGE eating! Does he really hold it all down at the end of the game?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's luigi who gets left out, wario and waluigi treat him like crap! Mario has it made!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PacMan still needs to go to rehab. Look at his body! He has eaten so much, he's round!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

..and stretch...


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Yodelaheehoo~~ and then Chun Li went to home.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

because the front fell off


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

chef boyardee's palace


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

ate itself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

after seeing Emerald yell "Bam!"


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

how now brown cow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Plato ate play-doe at a play, though he played, until 8.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

The rain in spain falls mainly on my brain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My brain is made out of valcro.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My brain took an early vacation tonight - I took a two-hour nap.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is my brain but an ordinary stain?! Plantain!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"hey man wassup?" oke "Wassup? That stick will be up somewhere soon!"

"come on man, why you so angry?" :stu

:mum "i dont like sticks in my face you idiot!!"

"that's not what you said last night" :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:spit This water tastes funny
:idea oh yeah that's because I got it from the toilet :con why did I do that again? :idea oh yeah, it's because I thought it was corn! :clap


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:hide "oh ****, there's a guy with a bucket on his head above us!!"

"I'll hide in the toilet!" :flush


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:wel 
Meanwhile across the street
:get 
Back to the other guy
:thanks 
....
:no 
...
:ditto


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

throw down

hammer time


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't want to eat this......


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I would love to


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Don't Walk signal was trying to help the old lady cross the street.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

but I have restless leg syndrome.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

that helped me to play games on my X-BOX 360


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4:55pm and I need to get ready to go grocery shopping!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

im never ready for grocery shopping


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i just had a threesome with maggie thatcher and condoleeza rice

High five!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

spacious ponies


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

are egonomically enhanced at the geneteic level


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All the planets aligned for a time, long enough for me to enjoy an ice cream cone.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have not banned you in a while


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

workinprogress87 said:


> I have not banned you in a while


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

pabs said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not banned you in a while


haha I'm quoting myself


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

because I know not where the **** I am, and I'm crazy like that. Booyaka.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hi is John here?


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

Because my socks are wet


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hi 
bye


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't forget to write.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Its always that way with sheep dogs.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Some say he only knows two facts about ducks and both of them are wrong.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

To be, or not to be, is just a stupid question...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When asked why he thought a left turn signal was necessary, he said that a lot of cars couldn't turn left until after the light turned red. :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Was it because he was color blind, or was he looking in a mirror?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> pabs said:
> 
> 
> > workinprogress87 said:
> ...


and so therefore there are 22 varieties of sparrow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> To be, or not to be, is just a stupid question...


That's because two bees are not the question!


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Banned because this is nonsequiturs and I can do whatever the hell I want.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

woof woof woof!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

and a dollop of Chlamydia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....and it all comes out in the wash.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

like an iguana with a quill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do I ever make any sense? :lol :troll


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Um, you have heard of the Yeti? The ubanumamanu snowman? That is of course not an animal or a prehuman being, that is originally one of the shaman's gods, the real name is Banjhakri, that means the shaman of the forest. So therefore, nobody will ever find the Yeti in nature, because you have to go in trance and then you can find the Yeti easily. Um, the Banjhakri, the wild man, or the wild shaman, the forest shaman, he wears a skin of, um, dee-dee-rst-dee-dee, and thi-this-pposedly, um, a soo-oo-m of this mushroom. The Yeti loves to drink shnaps too, so he is like a real shaman. He, um, if you want to contact him you have to put some alcoholic offerings in front of the forest.

He has one dreadlock, that's in honor of Shiva. I ask him; "then why don't you have dreadlocks over?", he says "because you know I'm, um, pupupupu ap tepepep un nenenenn umndibdibdib dsedsedse de ann ktsingngngng to have dreadlocks all over".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did she remember the take the towels out of the drier? She has always had a problem with the air vents.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

the parrots...they're watching me...mocking me


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll have to ship them to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

You have no idea how blue that is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't cross the street!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

But I can blow it up.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If the left part falls off.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

but don't upset it


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Because I SEE DEAD PEOPLE!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

But I see them through my liver.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The candy store clerk waved his arm, spilling a small bag of jelly beans.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

While 'candy Shop' was playing on the radio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

and suddenly 50 cent appears from the future with a spoon in hand.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

and for no reason at all:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We think over 300 negative thoughts a day.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Who would've thought thinking thoughts took so much thought, I think?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Stop thinking or your brain WILL explode in exactly 1 piece


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You must be thinking of wallets made out of bologna?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

wouldn't it be great to be able to swim to work? Instead of roads we have water ways, people would be alot healthier me thinks.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

two out of three hemoroids would agree. Not bad.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The other hemoroid was too busy giving steroids to asteroids.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

And that's how Space Invaders was invented.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Because clearly we could all use a nice hot cup of hot coco, with those little marshamallows floating about.


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

What color is your favorite Tweety?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am missing a shoe.


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

So buy ketchup!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This sentence begins with a T and ends with whatever character I choose, for example O.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Therefore I can't concentrate to save my life.


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

Monks do the jig of trance.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Which is why I live in a toaster!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

So it's obvious why I have stickies on my windows, it's all connected, see?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I see it..I see it!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

They cut all kinds of holes in her and sucked out the blood...


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

that's why I hate mushrooms.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

That's not what humpty dumpty said.


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

And that's why Ronald McDonald had an egg mcmuffin.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My new diet tool is a pair of perforated chopsticks and my Mommy only buys soup.


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

that's why that fly won't leave my head alone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

therefore, ducks are pink.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

And you've heard the saying, "Getting the butter from the duck, right!?" Well that's where it came from.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

But what about the peanut butter? I thought you left it in the electrical outlet?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

No we 're all reclycling today.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

So you _do_ only take nine lumps.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Well then you shouldnt mind if I pants you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tater tots go well with chicken fries. :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

and then she slapped me.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

My cat enjoys tummy treats from time to time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

, as long as they don't have all that extra carpet lying around.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Carpet is evil!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

was shamanamanama


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

does it hurt when I do this?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Throw Jello at them or they'll fry those boiled eggs..


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

where's the diamond?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's in that pretzel over there!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

where?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

in my shoe!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

get a gun!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

you have to cut it in half first.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Now, this is a story all about how my life got flip-turned upside down. And I'd like to take a minute, just sit right there, and I'll tell how I became the prince of a town called Bel-Air.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE THAT SONG!! THAT WAS ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAVORITES! *HIGH FIVE*

Now this is the story all about how
My life got flipped, turned upside down
And Id like to take a minute just sit right there
Ill tell you how I became the prince of a town called bel-air

In west philadelfia born and raised
On the playground where I spent most of my days
Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool
And all shooting some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys said were up in no good
Started making trouble in my neighbourhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
And said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air


I whistled for a cab and when it came near the
Licensplate said fresh and had a dice in the mirror
If anything I could say that this cab was rare
But I thought now forget it, yo home to bel-air

I pulled up to a house about seven or eight
And I yelled to the cabby yo, home smell you later
Looked at my kingdom I was finally there
To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air





then they lived happily ever after. the end.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

heads down


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wait..that's a triple sided coin...


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

must you always just leave a drop of milk?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I use the other drops to stop my eyes from singing in the shower...


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

then we should take the bus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

and sell it on ebay...


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

i hope somebody says miny soon for I am Mo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's mo! :afr ...Quick, eat those crayons!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THIS THREAD WAS STILL AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

TOP OF THE PAGE! BAM ZOOBIE!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The thread is only around cuz I deleted it in the future!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

but where are those good old-fashioned values on which we used to rely?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

They were taken by the helicopters that transformed into UFOs when the engines broke down.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought they were in that jar of sprinkles...oh well..


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have come to the inescapable conclusion that they are toasters... with great looking legs.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Who ordered the veal?


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

if we ride the sloths one more time, i'm gonna scream


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

you guys are sane :duck


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That doesn't prove that aliens exist :con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

There's an alien in the dryer, hopefully it doesn't floss...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

...when a couple of guys, who were up to no good, started makin' trouble in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Then one of the guys said "Do you see that camel?". But the other guy didn't respond because he was tying his shoe.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

What's with these homies dissin' my girl? Why do they gotta front?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turn left at the next stop sign!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

but only if you have milk in your shoes!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

we can dance if we want to, we can leave your friends behind


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Look! A goose!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GET IT OFF ME!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It can smell fear!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lalalalalalala

(I don't understand this game)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Recite the alphabet backwards, that usually helps.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

And that's conclusive proof that living on the moon makes life easier.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

or cheesier??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Both, but only when on a hamburger.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm allergic to skin!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm skinnergic to al!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

this is Sparta, etc...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the mushroom people have spoken.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't try to tell me that crossing the street saves lives.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It only saves leaves, so lets eat them!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

They taste better if you first stare at a lampshade for 5 minutes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

10 minutes is healthy for your corneas.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just don't do it too often. Remember, it'll make you go blind.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Which would be really unfortunate if you have eight family members and just one banana.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

njodis said:


> Just don't do it too often. Remember, it'll make you go blind.


:lol double entendre!

At the crossing, WALK TO THE HAND! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Let's play dodgeball with jello! :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It goes straight to my thighs!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That was before the dragon lost one of its wings.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

and after ground hog's disappeared from the face of the earth..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright... stop, collaborate and listen.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

and then get banned.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

but it was a yellow thought


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Quick! Cover it up!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

COPS is filmed on location with the men and women of law enforcement!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

132, I've got him at gunpoint.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

All suspects are innocent until proven guilty in a court of glue...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatcha gonna do when deh come fore you!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hooo! Bad Boys!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stop! Or my mom will shoot!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a cactus with a water gun!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's not mace! It's Dainty Daisy room freshener!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Speaking of global warming...


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

It's getting hot in here, so take off all your clothes!


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Except you, grandpa.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

gosh darnit Eleanor, just take your medication and stop ruining my fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll take Sleep History in the upper center for the block, Wink.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry, but that block has been blocked by a lego!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Leggo my eggo!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

But the waffle is controlling me!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Frooom NBC Studios in New York! It's Late Night with Conan O'Brieeeeyuuuun!!


----------



## sleepless_84 (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't want it.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

You'll eat it and you'll like it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sister, life's a *****. and she's back in heat!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> Frooom NBC Studios in New York! It's Late Night with Conan O'Brieeeeyuuuun!!


Everybody, Max Weinberg and the Max Weinberg 7..I said Max!


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I think my rabbit will be orange tomorrow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Orange


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

What are you trying to pull? You think this is my first day on the job, son?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was pulling a skittle out of my glass of milk of course...


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

That makes me hungry. I think I'll eat some of his brains.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

She cannae take any more, captain!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

alrighty then!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Said the wizard in the treetop


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

or so thought the guy who was spray painting a lobster on a McDonald's wall....


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

...scrawled the good doctor on his prescription pad before wrestling the nun.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GIVE 'M THE SLEEPER!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi! Billy Mays here for Oxycontin!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cotton candy is extremely flammable...


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

As featured on Oprah.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Enlarged to show detail


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walk like a man......fast as I can


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Until you reach Hyrule.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Then make a left on Sesame Street and you're there.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Says big bird to the cookie monster while preparing another fix of cookie dough...


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

But they were all out of the secret sauce.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

this is my game, my rules


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

can I have my ball back please?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

No son , I'm afraid we sold it to the starving orphans in Rwanda i'm sorry but we needed the money !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am totally tired. :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is it because the left light is flickering?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, that light is only flickering to see if that bulb is working...


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

There is no bulb, only Zuul.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Then why is there cheese on the carpet?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

help control the pet population and have your pet spayed or neutered


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

......Is what a robot spray painted on the wall while Bob Barker and Drew Carey played Air-Hockey...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

yes is no


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Please, Hammer, don't hurt 'em


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

or he'll...........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

jump up and down a little more


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

as if his shoes were glued to the floor.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

or when his face hits a door


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

the door will turn into skittles...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Then he said: 'Walk down the alley until you see the lion. If the lion does not eat you, take a left.'


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Down the yellow brick road.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

If the lion follows you, it will turn red. That means you should run.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Run so fast that your nose falls off.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You may miss your nose, but the lion will stop for a moment to eat it which will buy you some time.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Buy time? Buy time? Bye time! *waves* All I have is some monopoly money I won playing scrabble! Stupid dinosaur! :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I know, right? I traveled back to the Mesozoic Era and all I got was this stupid t-shirt.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

And it's not even 100% cotton!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats right ladies us guys made a mess of the world so here you's can clean it up.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I want some orange soda


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hit it again


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It doesn't want to be hit, hit it doesn't want, if I hit it with a bit of it's kits, it will sit and have a fit...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

'That's it!'

laughed the boy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Who was secretly a girl.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Who was about to make her 10th appearance on Maury Povich in an attempt to find her baby daddy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Who was too busy chewing carpet to give a damn about his daughter.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DuPont would love hearing about that one!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

but the wind is blowing!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Not with my hat band!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is that all there is?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pun not intended.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Some assembly required.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Side effects may include death.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

and constipation.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Simultaneously.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

But reading at night makes me sleepy


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I could care less if the mayor's a nudist.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Breathing is a safe and effective way of fighting death, and death-related symptoms.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

We recommend breathing only in safe, oxygen-filled environments.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Before each each breathing session, consult a physician, or anyone wearing a stethoscope.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna bite you now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Survey says: number one answer!!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

You just won...a fabulous dead moose! This full-grown Alaskan bull moose will provide your family with months of nourishment and was specially slaughtered by Stenchco-"the moose carcass people"! Back over to you, Bob!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah thanks Dwayne now erm.... Lets take a look at what you coulda won ! :con


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

...the antidote to the slow-acting poison we slipped into your morning coffee!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

but that only works if the person drinks it, he didn't drink it...he drank it..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll teach your grandmother to suck eggs!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Said Grandpa after a half bottle of Jim Bean.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Bean knows! :wel :thanks :get :sas :ditto


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

...what you're thinking when you lie awake at night


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

..so throw butter out the window and wrap yourself in bubble wrap..
.. cuz he'll take your thoughts with his vacuum!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...and now its time to go to sleep, Joseph!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't sleep! :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned. That's right.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

There's a snake in mah boots!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess I'll garden barefoot tonight.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Just watch out for those gnomes!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

or at least tickle them


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

until they pass out... then you can steal their souls


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Or at the very least draw nazi signs on their forehead with permanent marker


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You know how the saying goes: If all else fails, vandalize a gnome.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

But keep in mind though, some gnomes can swim.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

But only when nobody is watchin.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

and that's not the only thing they're known to do when no one is watching


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

_Schwing!_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huh? :con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

huzzah!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A sphincter says what?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Syphon Filter guy said...lol wut?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

and he lived happily ever after


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Or at least that's what he wants us to think. :sus


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Stop, drop and roll!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Stop! Drop! Shut em' down, open up shop!

Ohhhhhh..nooooo....that's how ruff ryders roooooll!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I successfully filled in for my manager at work today! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

So did I!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mmmmm yummmy !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks! I shaved it myself!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No other phrase makes me crave pizza more than that one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That is, unless the dragon is listening to the radio.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spyro only listens to AM, and we all know AM isn't real.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

go to sleep Joseph!!!!!!!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

of course it hurts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I am asleep, I'm just sleep-typing, and I'm wearing 3d glasses for no reason.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The voices they say sleep , I say No, They say why ?, I say dunno ...... !


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*listens to the voices*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Some voices are orange. Others are not.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The orange ones smell like Tuna-True Story !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay Stimpy, it's time for your evolving lessons!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

and don't you forget it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*fills left shoe with skittles, and right shoe with m&m's*

I didn't forget!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

When you eat your blood cells do you eat the red ones last?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I find red on a weather radar scary.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uh oh this rain is wet again.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It feels dry to me? :stu


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice shoes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, but it's time for them to rest in the microwave.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I will rest while I am multi-tasking


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I will un-sleepwalk while sleepwalking in my daydreams, where I will dream about dreaming of a thread called "NonSequiturs".....which isn't really a thread, but a bowl of Captain Crunch, but isn't a bowl either but a plate.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

because banana's can't fly


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Xylem down, phloem up!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oh go choke on a squirrel


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

garble narble dorf


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The pop tart spaceship has landed! Planet Ramen was not ready for the destruction brought forth by the Tartians...
But the noodleoids would not give up without a fight!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Afterwards, they all had a big party with pizza and various assortments of cat food.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm , I wonder how many i can fit in my mouth .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Careful, they vibrate.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

And you don't know where they've been.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not too tart, not too sweet....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The center is the best part, by far.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

But don't cross the middle, unless there is a stop sign there.

If there is, walk across until you see the yellow building. Then take a left.

You WILL be tempted to take a right, but that will only bring you to the green telephone.

If you do indeed take a right, call 21945. They will direct you to your final destination.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Beware of the tiger though! He guards the green telephone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

..but the telephone is a chameleon! It can change its color to confuse the tiger. When this happens, you have your chance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Should you choose to accept this assignment, you will be given further instructions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

This message will destruct in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... !!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

KABOOOOM!


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Where are you kabooom! Kaboooom! Come and help your brother with his little mission! He doesn't know how to use the telephone.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

And gravity kills yet another bird.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eyes slowly drifting to the closed position.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

After a hard day hitting tha bong.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go north at the light, then a right. Outta sight!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

and then Jesus Christ ran a red light.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

In a stolen hearse with a blow up doll in the passenger seat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

avoiding pedestrians, the "little deuce coupe" hearse made the getaway.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

And that's why Bush is president.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

In reality though, Bush is the moon, we are on Mars, while earth aimlessly orbits around the sun looking at Bush, waiting for that day humanity will settle on earth. This story is from approx 8 million years ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder what the Earth looks like form Mars, or even a Martian night. They ought to point a camera at the sky. Do the exploeres get to see both moons?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, for they are located in my pants.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Along with the Holy Grail and Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't want your scary love :no


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

How about my hairy dove?


----------

